# Poor mans setup



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

My sig has my gear Listed:hsd:


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

For being poor that sure is a lot of gear. :bigsmile:
I don't think you can judge a system by the cost of the gear necessarily. The setup is just as, if not more important. Thanks for posting. It is nice to see I am not the only nut. :dumbcrazy:

Matt


----------

